# Let Me Just Apologize!!



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was on my way back form the OBX today and thought about any of you Outbackers that have to hit I-95 through SC to get where you are going. I'm sure some of you had to endure the "pig iron" concrete on the way to Topsail Park for the southeast rally. We have written, called, fussed, cussed, kicked and cried to get something done to improve the 95 corridor. It all falls on deaf ears. The politicians should have to pull their summer homes up and down that stretch. Bumps are one thing but that interstate has huge holes in it. It rattles my bones every time I am on it. So for those of you who find themselves driving through. I am sorry. Send the rv bill to the state house in Columbia, SC.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

That sounds pretty bad but it can't be worse than I-85 just south of the VA line. Those creators will knock you right out of your lane. When you get that petition going I'll sign!

Brad


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, forgot about that. Used to run that section on the way to Norfolk from Charlotte. I think I turned onto 58 at the Holly Hill exit. Sound right?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

jitch388 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that. Used to run that section on the way to Norfolk from Charlotte. I think I turned onto 58 at the Holly Hill exit. Sound right?


South Hill. Probably one of the most monotonous stretches of road known to man.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am not familiar with all of the roads you mentioned but let me add to the list of offenders Interstate 20 between Birmingham and and the Georgia State Line. My goodness that will beat you to death and shake all your pots out of the cabinets. That is one miserable excuse for a road and the Alabama DOT seems to take perverse delight in shaking up visitors from Georgia. The really amazing thing is that the MOMENT you cross into Georgia the road smooths out.

Reverie


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that. Used to run that section on the way to Norfolk from Charlotte. I think I turned onto 58 at the Holly Hill exit. Sound right?


South Hill. Probably one of the most monotonous stretches of road known to man.








[/quote]

And don't you dare push the speeds. Traps everywhere. My brother got stopped several times on that stretch. I did it in ice one time. Took over 6 hours to make it across.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Reverie said:


> I am not familiar with all of the roads you mentioned but let me add to the list of offenders Interstate 20 between Birmingham and and the Georgia State Line. My goodness that will beat you to death and shake all your pots out of the cabinets. That is one miserable excuse for a road and the Alabama DOT seems to take perverse delight in shaking up visitors from Georgia. The really amazing thing is that the MOMENT you cross into Georgia the road smooths out.
> 
> Reverie


Same on 95, you drive out of Georgia and its bumpidy dumpidy until you get to NC. Whew what do they do with the fed money for this interstate in SC?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm reminds me of the Rolling Rally through Boise last year. I wasn't sure anything was going to be left hanging on the walls.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I will add 495 in Massachusetts to the roads of ill repute. Man, I was surprised I had a trailer left after being on that road!

Eric


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

The DW at one point stated that our set of mission tires must have been 4 of the good ones with the beating they were taking. Got home and they still had air.







But every bolt holding the axles on............???


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Have a trip on I 94 in Indiana.. Have seen 4 semi tires blow at once, have also seen the back axle come out from under several new rv trailers... Yea that makes a lil mess of things... Ubolts snap.. The axle goes out the back...

I have seen more 3 axle trailers than 2 axle trailers... The few 2 axle trailers pretty much were totalled cause the front axle is hooked to the back... Everything twists... Tires end up in the floor.

I guarantee you this road is the roughest in the entire USA. They have been closing lanes lately.. Also working on repaving sections.

ABOUT TIME!!!

Carey


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Jock,
Those roads are nothing man! Yeah, it was a little rough on 95 on the way home in SC, but rougher on 85 as stated, but the cake taker was ANYWHERE in Virginia. I am writing to the governor. We have the worst roads in any state I have EVER driven. We were bucking up and down like rodeo cowboys when we hit every single overpass because there is NO smooth transition whatsoever. Thought I was gonna shake my teeth out between Petersburg and Richmond. It is ridiculous what they will accept from road contractors. I was to hire whoever does Florida's roads. Even GA with the jersey walls were a better drive!

Darlene


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I think that the moral of the story is: If you're at the Outer Banks, DON'T LEAVE!!!!!

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sensai said:


> I think that the moral of the story is: If you're at the Outer Banks, DON'T LEAVE!!!!!
> 
> Happy Camping,
> 
> Gary


You've got it!!!!


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Every time I leave Tennessee, I'm VERY thankful for the roads we have. I LOVE our roads here.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

D1Boz said:


> Every time I leave Tennessee, I'm VERY thankful for the roads we have. I LOVE our roads here.


Be happy, be very happy.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not saying the roads are rough here, but if you look really close at your pot holes, you'll notice "Made in Oklahoma" stamped on them.

They are a huge export for us.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I-81 in Tennessee is good road. That section of I-77 north of Charlotte where eight lanes go to four(real quick) from Huntersville/Lake Norman all the way to Statesville will shake the __ out of you !

West Virginia Turnpike- From Charleston south to the first Toll booth in Cabin Creek is pretty rough.

We quit mowing along the roads here in VA. That way you cannot see the deer, groundhogs, bear, opossum, until you hear the thump or they are in your lap ! VDOT sends that money to NOVA









Be careful out there............


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

HAHAHAHA I know that piece of 95 all too well.....and I hate it every time. Try it on a motorcycle. It was SO bad I thought I was going to have to find another road. Thankfully it eventually ends.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

No way on a motorcycle!!!! That was either really brave or really.........well you know.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> VDOT sends that money to NOVA


You nailed that one!

Brad


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> HAHAHAHA I know that piece of 95 all too well.....and I hate it every time. Try it on a motorcycle. It was SO bad I thought I was going to have to find another road. Thankfully it eventually ends.


All I can tell you is that somewhere along the way to or from Topsail, our fresh water tank flipped off of the flimsy angle iron is was laying on and fell into the belly pan sloshing water out! We have it all taken apart because there was NOTHING holding it up other than 2 flimsy twistable pieces of metal! Good going Keystone


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> HAHAHAHA I know that piece of 95 all too well.....and I hate it every time. Try it on a motorcycle. It was SO bad I thought I was going to have to find another road. Thankfully it eventually ends.


All I can tell you is that somewhere along the way to or from Topsail, our fresh water tank flipped off of the flimsy angle iron is was laying on and fell into the belly pan sloshing water out! We have it all taken apart because there was NOTHING holding it up other than 2 flimsy twistable pieces of metal! Good going Keystone
[/quote]

More than likely about mile marker 195 above Florence, SC.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I use to think I-95 was a good freeway but that was when I was stationed there back in the 70's. The only thing I could not get use to was how people there would stop on a on ramp even though there was a acceleration lane. More than once I almost rear ended someone stopped waiting for the freeway to clear, don't they teach them how to match speeds and merge. We have our share of bad roads here as well I think it is a national problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinking and driving is illegal in Virginia!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> All I can tell you is that somewhere along the way to or from Topsail, our fresh water tank flipped off of the flimsy angle iron is was laying on and fell into the belly pan sloshing water out! We have it all taken apart because there was NOTHING holding it up other than 2 flimsy twistable pieces of metal! Good going Keystone


Glad that didn't happen to me as I filled my fresh water tank before leaving topsail so I could attempt to wash the OB while it's at the storage facility...









I-26 from Asheville to the SC state line can be added to the list of "these roads suck". I thought something was wrong with my truck the first time I pulled the OB on that stretch, then hit the state line and smooooothhhhh.

I forget which state we were in recently, but they posted signs advising of "damaged road". DW says they should have spent the sign money on fixing the roads and signs wouldn't have been needed.









Happy campin' to all.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Now see there you go using that logic thing..........can't do that in the governing department, it doesn't cost enough.


----------

